# Please click here if you are not redirected in a few seconds



## mjr (6 Apr 2016)

Whenever I click an alert, I get "Please click here if you are not redirected in a few seconds" and then the intended page loads but it doesn't jump to the right post and there's no "new" markers. Anyone else seeing this? I'll investigate more when at a desktop browser.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2016)

Nope, works fine for me.
Chrome.


----------



## Shaun (6 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Whenever I click an alert, I get "Please click here if you are not redirected in a few seconds" and then the intended page loads but it doesn't jump to the right post and there's no "new" markers. Anyone else seeing this? I'll investigate more when at a desktop browser.



I've spend the past couple of evenings doing various optimisation tasks on the CycleChat server to help speed up delivery of content both here in the UK and for members and visitors overseas.

As a result you may have a conflict between the previously cached files and the newly optimised ones, so it may help to refresh your browser cache and download a current set of optimised files. For most PCs / laptop browsers pressing CTRL + F5 should reload everything. For mobile browsers you'll need to find your settings options and clear cached content from there.

Let me know if this resolves it? If not, can you let me know what device, operating system, and browser you are using.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2016)

So far it is happening on netbrowser on kindle 3 which is basically Linux and Lightning on a CyanogenMod 10 Android which is basically Linux. I can test on actual Linux after my 10am meeting. Caches cleared to no benefit. Can you see the redirects in the server logs?


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2016)

And in case it isn't obvious, waiting for two page loads on every click is slow and losing the New markers is annoying and makes using the site a rather frustrating experience!


----------



## Shaun (6 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> And in case it isn't obvious, waiting for two page loads on every click is slow and losing the New markers is annoying and makes using the site a rather frustrating experience!



So you are _not_ seeing the yellow asterisks to indicate new alerts (in the list)?


----------



## Shaun (6 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Can you see the redirects in the server logs?



Not easily, no. Today's log is 30MB so far and a grep for _android_ and _alerts_ is throwing up pages of requests (and all of them inlcude _Linux_ too ... ).

Would you mind visiting http://whatismyipaddress.com/ and sending me a PM with your IP address - it should help me narrow down the log lines.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2016)

Shaun said:


> So you are _not_ seeing the yellow asterisks to indicate new alerts (in the list)?


I see those, but when I click any alert, no posts on the eventually-displayed page have the "New" flag. I'll PM you the IP address of my public border.

Due to the lack of anyone else confirming this, I'm wondering if this is javascript-related. I don't allow many external websites permission to run javascripts on my main computer for security reasons, and the mobile devices don't in order to save battery.


----------



## Shaun (6 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> I see those, but when I click any alert, no posts on the eventually-displayed page have the "New" flag. I'll PM you the IP address of my public border.
> 
> Due to the lack of anyone else confirming this, I'm wondering if this is javascript-related. *I don't allow many external websites permission to run javascripts on my main computer for security reasons, and the mobile devices don't in order to save battery.*



The URL for javascripts has changed due to me pushing static content to a CDN - so this may possibly be the issue.

You've perhaps added (_maybe a long time ago_) *cyclechat.net* to your allowed list of sites that can run javascript, but the URL has now changed to *cdn.cyclechat.co.uk* to push static file requests through Cloudflare for quicker cached delivery outside of the UK.

Try adding permission for _cdn.cyclechat.co.uk_ to run javascript and see if that makes it work as expected again. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2016)

Shaun said:


> You've perhaps added (_maybe a long time ago_) *cyclechat.net* to your allowed list of sites that can run javascript, but the URL has now changed to *cdn.cyclechat.co.uk* to push static file requests through Cloudflare for quicker cached delivery outside of the UK.


As a quick test, permitting javascript allowed the site to work without the flashing "Please click here..." message.

I hadn't added any of CC to the allowed list and it wasn't double-loading each page before. Please could the former non-javascript behaviour be recreated somehow?


----------



## Shaun (6 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> As a quick test, permitting javascript allowed the site to work without the flashing "Please click here..." message.
> 
> I hadn't added any of CC to the allowed list and it wasn't double-loading each page before. Please could the former non-javascript behaviour be recreated somehow?



Okay, thanks for testing. The behaviour could also be related to other changes I made last night to speed up page delivery.

I've modified one of the settings which defers javascript loading. Disable javascript again, clear your browser cache, and let me know if the previous behaviour has returned or if you're still seeing the "Please click here ..." message?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2016)

Previous behaviour has returned


----------



## Shaun (6 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Previous behaviour has returned


Result.


----------

